# Just got my Black Tigers and Red Tigers from Germany today!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I decided to go ahead and purchase some of these MOST sought after unique shrimps from Germany. So I ordered Black Tigers and Red Tigers, enough to start a breeding program with.

I was sitting on pins and needles worrying about them surviving the trip as there is NO LIVE GUARANTEE on these shrimps...they die, you are out of pocket all of the money including shipping!

I was able to track them from Germany, but then when they got to Canada they just dissappeared  I finally got Canada Post to track the number and they sat in Customs for 2 days, then they were released yesterday for delivery.

After being in the bags (Kordon breather bags...the BEST way to ship shrimps)
they arrived this am and all are ALIVE and flitting around my container getting used to our water here.

So in a day or two I will let them loose in the tank and see what happens from there.


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow that is awesome to hear. I've been very tempted to order some various shrimps but am very apprehensive about the shipping time and risk of possible delays.


----------



## bcarlos (Nov 19, 2009)

Nice, I can't wait to see some pics of those black tigers. One of my favourite freshwater shrimp.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

This is what the black tigers look like. These are VERY VERY expensive shrimp, cost is *$100 US approx each *plus shipping $80-100 approx US.


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

*nice buy*

Nice buy - and may they increase and multiply


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

bettaforu said:


> This is what the black tigers look like. These are VERY VERY expensive shrimp, cost is *$100 US approx each *plus shipping $80-100 approx US.


So how many money you spent? I guess I need sold my car.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that was a big venture.
Good Luck with them!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice. Good to hear they all made it. Yes, tigers are a bit harder to breed than CRS or RCS.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Good lord they are pretty!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> This is what the black tigers look like. These are VERY VERY expensive shrimp, cost is *$100 US approx each *plus shipping $80-100 approx US.


Have you gotten all these shrimps from the picture?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

NO, NO...not that many...I'd have to sell my Hubby for that lot 

I got about 15 in total. I think that one of the blacks may be berried already  She is very thick bodied and because she's all black its hard to see if there are any eggs under her belly, but she's acting like she is, hiding all the time up in the moss away from everyone else.

She's also the biggest bodied of the blacks, so that's why Im thinking she may be preggy...one can only hope!!! 

Some of my Red Tigers have already molted too, so maybe something is going on in their tank. I am keeping both separate to see if they breed true. I KNOW the Blacks do, but not sure about the Reds....some people say yes, some say no.

I think it depends on where you get them from, and IF they are in fact REAL Red ]Tigers and just not WILD Tigers, which can range in color from red striped to blue with black stripes to orange with black stripes, but again these Wild types are many many generations away from the New Tigers being bred now, so you can't depend on getting a particular color from them.

Red Tigers in Germany have been bred to reproduce the Red stripes over many generations, but as I have yet to see a baby Red striped Tiger I will hold my breathe on that one.

Here is what my reds look like, they have very defined red stripes. Of course mine are small right now so harder to see the striping, but its definitely the same as this picture, bright red stripes, and the head is red too.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

AWESOME. They are so expensive!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes they are expensive! Its something that you have to be prepared to do to get these ultra unique shrimps!

However unlike the Black King Kong, Pandas and Wine Reds, these Black Tigers DO breed true.

If you breed a Black x Black you get Black. If you breed a Black x Blue you get 50% black and 50% blue, but the blue will carry the genes to produce Black again.

Tiger shrimp will also breed with Crystal Bee shrimps and have produced another type of shrimp called a Tigerbee! I have seen some incredibly unique looking black and white Tigerbees that look like little leopards.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

You have some awesome shrimp!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't wait till they reproduce hehee


----------



## CanadaPleco (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome Shrimp! Was wondering when someone in the GTA would bring some in.


----------



## kev416 (Aug 22, 2010)

How about bringing in some Black King Kong shrimp?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Not sure if they are breeding them in Germany all that much....haven't seen any advertised. If you want BKK why not just get them from Jiang604 He has them, check out his post! Better to have them shipped overnight express than 7-10 days in a box from Germany, especially at that price 

I find the Tiger shrimps in general are much hardier than Bee shrimps...just my own observation, whenever I have ordered them from the US and the shipment is delayed for any reason, many times the Bee shrimps have died, whereas I have had Tigers sit for a week and still be alive and raring to go...maybe that's why they survived the 10 day trip from Germany.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

kev416 said:


> How about bringing in some Black King Kong shrimp?


How much are you ready to pay for them?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

hey betta, what substrate are you using in your blacktigers?


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

my mum said. she will kill me if I will buy one of those


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Pea gravel over aquasoil...only so I can actually SEE the shrimp...putting black or very dark blue shrimps on any kind of dark gravel means searching for them with a flashlight! 

At least with the light colored stuff I can actually see them and check on them to see if any are berried, and where to clean up any left over food.


----------

